# Buddy ibojoe gearmail!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Well guys .. our buddy Joe set me right up ! .. he sent me a sweet flyrod and 2 boxes of flies !! .. this thing is awesome .. me and my son been getting out after some trout .. the today has already fed us!! great fun .. thanks again my friend .. your a great guy !! 























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Save me some! I'll be right over!
Way to go Joe!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibojoe and Joey are two amazing gentleman.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Very cool stuff ! R u in a stocked pond lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Very cool stuff ! R u in a stocked pond lol


Yup sure am ! .. brought jojo to do some fishing .. and decided to learn somewhere easy with the flu rod  stocked ponds are fun too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Ibojoe and Joey are two amazing gentleman.


Thanks Tag! .. Joe is one cool dude for sure

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Save me some! I'll be right over!
> Way to go Joe!


Hey buddy!!! Of course !! Come in over ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm glad you are liking it. Way back when I started I knew I was on to something. 
Enjoy my friend!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I'm glad you are liking it. Way back when I started I knew I was on to something.
> Enjoy my friend!!


Oh ya no doubt about it buddy !  I am having fun buddy !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

